

Bitcoin 2015: Ecosystem Grows Despite Price Decline - kernelv
http://www.coindesk.com/state-bitcoin-2015-ecosystem-grows-despite-price-decline/

======
traviagio
Investors put money in blcokchain technology, not bitcoin.

